# Mesa, AZ - #A3071442, Sable F



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

I don't know her ID number. All I know is that she's at the Maricopa County Animal Care and Control East side facility in kennel 199. 
She's not on the kill list, but this is a HIGH kill shelter.

Call 602-506-6297/6298 ASAP to foster/adopt. 










She's in a clip at around 2:50 in this video.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

best wishes for the beauty. as well as the other dogs of course.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

bumping the beauty up.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Mesa, AZ | A3071442


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

She is precious. I hope she finds a wonderful home.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Took some more pics of her today. The ID is in the link, but just in case - 

ID: A3071442
She's listed to be about 2 years old. 

Whenever I came up to her kennel, she ran right up and waited for me to (try) and pet her.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

She looks really young...


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

I was thinking the same thing. She doesn't look filled out at all, and she looks like she needs to grow into her ears still. 

I e-mailed a rescue and they're interested, so hopefully she and the other girl I posted get pulled.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Konotashi said:


> I was thinking the same thing. She doesn't look filled out at all, and she looks like she needs to grow into her ears still.
> 
> I e-mailed a rescue and they're interested, so hopefully she and the other girl I posted get pulled.


Fingers and paws crossed for the sweet girls with the gentle eyes......:wub:
____________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

She made it to the e-list for a URI, but was pulled by the rescue I e-mailed.


----------



## 1stGSDRosie (Oct 31, 2011)

Hi Konotashi-

I called today in hopes of adopting her, however they would not relinquish the Rescue Organization that took her. 

Can you please tell me who I can contact?

Thank you in advance for your time.


Alex


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

what a cutie!


----------

